# Work Help!



## celebcj (Jun 26, 2014)

My company is looking to open an office in Mexico City. Can you all assist me in finding some training opportunities online that would assist our folks to get culturally acclimated with dealing with Mexico business? As you all know, there are many cultural differences and since the firm will be opening up an office in Mexico City, we need to train our staff on how to properly communicate, avoid any cultural pit falls, etc. when dealing working with and/or on Mexican-based business. 

Thanks so so much.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

:welcome: to the Mexico Forum.

My reactions to your questions/comments:

Your business endeavors in Mexico will not be successful, of that I am certain, without hiring key staff members who are Mexican nationals who understand the ins and outs of business, government regulation and cultural norms. If your organization is entering Mexico unaffiliated with an existing Mexican company, your task will be more difficult, IMO. 

Even if this is a first-step, small office ... you're going to need to hire someone local ... a Mexican national. Key personnel in your company, even if based in the USA, should enroll in an intensive course in Spanish as spoken in Mexico, as well as some cultural sensitization. A "total immersion" course, such as offered in San Miguel de Allende, or Cuernavaca would be what I recommend. A minimum of one-month intensive study which could be followed by continual language traning either in the Mexico City area, or near your out-of-Mexico headquarters. 

You will need Mexican legal counsel and a Mexican accountant. One or both of these professionals may be able to direct you to a training company/trainer in Mexico City who can assist with developing a training plan. There are consultants who engage in "cultural intervention consulting" to sensitize foreign (out-of-Mexico) based staff about doing business in Mexico and the Mexican-based staff how to interpret what they're seeing, hearing and/or reading coming from the home office outside of Mexico. 

A good primer which explains the differences between doing business in Mexico as compared to, say, the USA, is "Management in Two Cultures" written by Eva S. Kras ... even though it was first written more than 15-years ago. Much of what Ms. Kras writes is applicable to business in Mexico today.

Best of luck with your plans.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

All you need to know is here in this link and study it until memorized then you can train the office staff.


Mexico - Cultural Etiquette - e Diplomat

"Meeting and Greeting
◾Shake hands or give a slight bow when introduced. 
◾ Shake hands only if she extends her hand first. 

Body Language
◾Mexicans generally stand close together when conversing. Don't show signs of discomfort, which would be considered rude by your Mexican counterpart. 
◾Mexicans often "hold" a gesture (a handshake, a squeeze of the arm, a hug) longer than Americans and Canadians do. 
◾Don't stand with your hands on your hips; this signifies anger. It is considered rude to stand around with your hands in your pockets. 

Corporate Culture
◾Punctuality is expected of foreign businesspeople. Your Mexican counterpart may be late or keep you waiting. Thirty minutes past the scheduled meeting time is considered punctual by Mexicans. 
◾Spanish is the language of business. You may need to hire an interpreter (preferably a native speaker who understands the language as it is spoken in Mexico). 
◾Meet with top executives first. Top-level Mexican executives may not attend subsequent meetings, which often take place with middle-level management and technical people. Don't feel insulted; this shows that discussions are proceeding positively. "

I wouldn´t worry much about having a "Top Level" Mexican National in your office as Longford stated, outdated or redundant. IMO.

There are many American, Canadian etc. only offices in Mexico and especially when considering a secretary or translator is sufficient these days as most businesses now are accustomed to dealing on a international level if needed.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I could not be more in agreement with Longford
It is not a matter of a few guidelines, or reading about how "locals" behave or greet 
It all depends on what size your Company is and what are you guys planning to do, but, really you guys should think about further planning and hiring Mexican key positions executives.

My opinion is not really an opinion, it comes from my experience as a top executive in a Fortune 500 American Company opening business in Mexico
We succeeded by the way


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Note from a Moderator: Please, no more comments about the other posters. If your post includes the word "you", it is probably over the line. Any more comments in this vein and all the related comments will be deleted.


----------

